# SNOW!!!



## jaxxster (Feb 1, 2009)

Loads snow here just outside london! Its about 4inches thick which is the most ive seen for a while. Had a mad snowball fight with all the local people.


----------



## Arno (Feb 1, 2009)

East coast of the US here is getting snow twice a week, for about the past two months. (and I'm only exaggerating REALLY slightly.)


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 1, 2009)

Lol It snowed a full foot here last weekend and then it rained a froze over. It was hell walking down my driveway.

And since when do "the local people" join up and start having a random snowball fight? I've never seen anyone around here just having snowball fights.


----------



## Calafas (Feb 1, 2009)

Just outside London here too, and loads of snow, hoping it gets heavy through the night so school's off tomorra


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 1, 2009)

Im not looking forward to going out in this tomorrow at 6am tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just something i guess we do lol, Alot of families around i guess.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 1, 2009)

Damn you! There's no snow in North Wales yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I could go out and bean chavs if there was.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Feb 1, 2009)

No snow has stuck in central VA yet


----------



## aphirst (Feb 1, 2009)

'Twas snowing in Hull too. I got covered in the stuff just walking to the Bus stop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Why would anyone want School to be cancelled, School/College is awsum. :confused:

I look forward to the cold/icyness tomorrow, because I like wearing my thermal undergarments, and I enjoy seeing other people falling over. XD (Somehow I always seem to maintain my balance, to the endless fury of those flat on the floor, or on their rears)


----------



## Advi (Feb 1, 2009)

In MN you go to school in -30 weather.

A foot of snow is no biggie to me.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 1, 2009)

Snow here as well. East london. Wish we'd get some proper snow though , like they do in other countries. Started here about 3pm ish. Went out for a cycle in it. Park and woods were covered in quite a good layer , bit of ice as well so a few dodgy moments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. No one else out though , most people seem to ride only in sunny weather 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nessie said:
			
		

> In MN you go to school in -30 weather.


Lol if it hits 0 degrees here then there's no school. And a foot of snow is no big deal here but cold weather pisses of parents who work because they jsut leave their kids waiting in the cold for the buses.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Feb 1, 2009)

hmm, had a little snow here in portsmouth a while ago, none now though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have an exam tomorrow, doubt it will be cancelled come hell or high snow.


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 2, 2009)

so much snow outside. I am soooo not going college tommorow


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 2, 2009)

Mail me some snow. I live in Arizona which, if you don't know, has a desert terrain. No snow for meh,


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 2, 2009)

There is so much fking snow! I dont wanna go work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gunna be so cold n wet! Grr!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 2, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> There is so much fking snow! I dont wanna go work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Santee (Feb 2, 2009)

yea it was hell when it started snowing a then raining skipped school cuase car doors were frozen shut. notice never fall asleep in car before it starts snowing you'll sleep forever with no light coming in through windows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 east coast us


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 2, 2009)

I actually dont know if im gunna get to work now lol. I rely on public transport n the website for travel info is saying the tram services have been suspended :S


----------



## skyman747 (Feb 2, 2009)

God Dammit, here in Arizona I was sweating on friday


----------



## stefanc (Feb 2, 2009)

havent seen real snow for like a year


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 2, 2009)

well, ive just ventured out to find a bus, no luck! No cabs either running. Spoke to the boss at work n told him i cant make it in.


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 2, 2009)

Its kinf of cold over here... I guess. It was pretty hot today though. I live in los angeles by the way. I've never even seen real snow before. Lol


----------



## m3rox (Feb 2, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> Loads snow here just outside london! Its about 4inches thick which is the most ive seen for a while. Had a mad snowball fight with all the local people.



lol, must be your first time seeing snow.

We had a foot of snow here Christmas week (in fact, there's still some snow piled up by the parking lot at the local convenient store).


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 2, 2009)

skyman747 said:
			
		

> God Dammit, here in Arizona I was sweating on friday


AZ ftw!

I was sweating on Sat! beat that! Can't bear leaving the >60 degree weather!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thought we still had a good 2 weeks left of the winter weather.

hace muy fresca!


----------



## m3rox (Feb 2, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> skyman747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd love to be in Arizona right now, anywhere warm really.


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 2, 2009)

Well the majority of london is gunna be fucked today as there is really limited travel. Hardly any tubes or trains are running and with no busses running looks like im not gunna be the only one not at work.


----------



## m3rox (Feb 2, 2009)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> Well the majority of london is gunna be fucked today as there is really limited travel. Hardly any tubes or trains are running and with no busses running looks like im not gunna be the only one not at work.



You guys don't have cars in London?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 2, 2009)

m3rox said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not when it's 110+ in the summer!


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 2, 2009)

yeah but seeing as the majority of people commute to work in london by publice transport its gunna be hetic. Even if we did all drive to work could you imagine if millions of cars took to londons streets...It'd be hell. Plus they dont like people driving about in london much so you have to pay like £7 a day i think to drive inside london.


----------



## m3rox (Feb 2, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> m3rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the heat, can't get enough of it.  100+ days are fucking awesome.  Not recommended to spend too much time in the sun on those days, but for just having a good time (going to the beach or lake, or simply relaxing in the shade), it's awesome.  Last time we had a day that was nearing 100, I went outside on a walk (about 1.75 miles), it was nice.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Feb 2, 2009)

well, spoke too soon, must have like an inch of snow....

don't even know if the bus and train i normally catch to university will be running....  stupid train company websites are useless


----------



## skyman747 (Feb 2, 2009)

m3rox said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beach? Lake? Shade? Huahahahahaha. Arizona is landlocked, so really no beach. Don't know where any lakes here in Phoenix are, and I am not sure how to get shade from a cactus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I remember living in San Diego where it only reached "near 100" degrees. Paradise.


----------



## R2DJ (Feb 2, 2009)

LOL it's still snowing. 10 inches FTW. I don't get to go college because there's no transport. They even showed a man waiting at a bus stop for a bus (he didn't know all buses are suspended). That is teh lulz.


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 2, 2009)

lets hope that man wasnt me lol...I was waiting for a bus in hope but got told by several passer bys nothing was coming.


----------



## leonheart_a (Feb 2, 2009)

YAY SNOW, no school for me. Even though i wasnt meant to go in cause i have a cold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Everyone is going to field near me to have a snowball fight gonna be fun, but i though ti would be able to take the bus...


----------



## kobykaan (Feb 2, 2009)

Crazy whacked out British weather we are experiencing its snowed the last 10 maby 11 hrs (10:25am here) then its been sunny in between and thundering!?

MADNESS!!!


----------



## moozxy (Feb 2, 2009)

I was making pasta with a friend last night when I noticed it was snowing and we just dropped all our shit and ran outside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pasta was cold when we got back though..


----------



## gov78 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yea we got a good 5 to 7 inches here in hackney its still snowing lol


----------



## wilddenim (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah, been snowing on and off for past 12 hours here in Scotland. A good few inches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's sunny now and you can see the snow melting away already. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Spoke too soon. It's snowing again.


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 2, 2009)

still snowing here! Pretty much everyone is off work!!


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 2, 2009)

yeah its snow too gud to be true 
hope its snow tomorrow aswell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *fingers crossed*

im freezing and im starving (i need to buy food but is freezing outside and i dont know if the shop are open or not)


----------



## dice (Feb 2, 2009)

We need to take some tips from the Canadians. Pretty much stuck at home now lol.


----------



## RanmaFreak (Feb 2, 2009)

We barely have any snow where I'm to in comparison to what we usually get. On Thursday, we had 15-20cm of snow fall, and yesterday we got another 15cm. In total though, I'd say we only have about 2 feet of snow still on the ground, which is usually at about 3 feet at this time of the year. We average at about 200-300cm of snowfall in the run of the year.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 2, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> We need to take some tips from the Canadians. Pretty much stuck at home now lol.


LOOOL ya...
I woke up usual time, played halo 3 instead of goin to college.. was on the phone for an hour, and now am all bored.
Here in essex there arent many cars on the road, so doubt dads gonna drop me anywhere


----------



## RanmaFreak (Feb 2, 2009)

Kamui said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I'd recommend is you buy a few movies and don't watch them. Put them away until you happen to have a snow day, and when you do, you have a little bit of entertainment to pass the time.

I actually have about 30 movies still in their wrapping so I have something to do on a snow day.


----------



## Trolly (Feb 2, 2009)

HOORAY! Oh wait, you guys got the whole day off...
Garrr, our headmaster pretty much messed us around. He made sure we all got into school, we spent about an hour and a half there, and then he told us all to go home :\.
I knew it wasn't right when I was sitting on the bus going nowhere and unable to see anything because it's snowing so heavily.
Anyway, it's stopped snowing now, even though they've been saying it'll carry on snowing through the afternoon.
Fingers crossed school's off tomorrow as well!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 2, 2009)

From the looks, i think it will be closed tomorrow aswell. Its still snowing, and I dont think things will clear up so quickly.
@RanmaFreak
ya, lets see if I can "find" slumdog millionaire and Underworld rise of the lycans, on the net


----------



## Law (Feb 2, 2009)

woot, got out of college early because of the snow.

Weird though, because there's a lot falling from the sky but not much sticking, I guess they thought the buses might stop running later or something.


----------



## wilddenim (Feb 2, 2009)

The snow are melting fast here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's still sunny. Give us back the snow!


----------



## leonheart_a (Feb 2, 2009)

Its still snowing real heavy around here. Its crazy


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 2, 2009)

Walked over to neighbours place who lives near the main road. This is how bad the streets are:











In front of the houses, away from main road its even worse...


----------



## leonheart_a (Feb 2, 2009)

Yes just found out my school has closed tommorow toooooo!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 2, 2009)

Hope mines aint closed tomorrow. Probably it will be though..


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 2, 2009)

Thats my area.


----------



## wilddenim (Feb 2, 2009)

Wow, you have much more snow than here in Scotland. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's now snowing but only very lightly. I'd take a picture but my fiance have our camera at the moment


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 2, 2009)

Its gonna snow more in scottland on wednesday. So no worries


----------



## wilddenim (Feb 2, 2009)

I pretty doubt it but we'll see. I live in East Scotland, a mile from sea so we rarely see a lots of snow here.


----------



## dice (Feb 2, 2009)

Was going to take a better pic but got involved in a mini snow fight soon after and forgot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*



			
				wilddenim said:
			
		

> I pretty doubt it but we'll see. I live in East Scotland, a mile from sea so we rarely see a lots of snow here.



That's the land of rain for ya


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 2, 2009)

Snow is pretty bad but we're all probably going to have to trudge through the remains to get to where we need to tommorow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Some bus services have already started up again and I know I can't stay home tommorow.



Spoiler: how it looked yesterday













Spoiler: this morning


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 2, 2009)

I love the snow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Just came back from a ride , was great , snow everywhere. Tons of snowmen in the park and woods, got a few funny looks though , I think some people think I'm crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


Picture I took while out riding







Lots of snow , woot.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh man I'm tempted to go outside with a ruler, there must be at least 7 inches out there. It's been snowing all day here (North Kent) and still won't quit, areas we cleared this morning have got a good 3-4 inches back on them since, it's awesome. I had today booked off as holiday anyway, not that it makes much difference as I still had to go out. The buses are still running here, the roads aren't brilliant but it's doable. Hope it gets really bad tonight so I don't have to go to work tomorrow


----------



## imz (Feb 2, 2009)

Snowing like mad here too (NW London)


----------



## leonheart_a (Feb 2, 2009)

Its calmed down now, for my area anyway. Still got a big coat of white everywhere though


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 2, 2009)

yeah no more snow here too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im hoping for a *godsend* later so i dont have to get up at 5am again! Been a nice day tho!

Oh plus, great thing bout the snow! When you live downstairs, makes a banging cooler for beers!


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 2, 2009)

Still coming down quite a bit here (east london). Not as heavy as it was , but still coming down enough for it to be settling on the ground. Don't think it will last though , probably clear up by tonight  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Little (Feb 2, 2009)

Pysfira, any word on how Graine and that way are doing??? Its bad enough in terms of isolation when there's no snow! i remember a couple of years ago when my sister still lived in graine and it snowed like this... was too dangerous for anyone to go or leave. helicopters had to bring in supplies for people >.>

But yeah its quite funny how much of a standstill england comes to when it snows!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 2, 2009)

Still coming down...
Its less on the roads now, but my backgarden has got bout 53 centimetres....
The problem is, if it doesnt stop and the roads get clearer, I will probably have to go to college tomorrow. I dont mind that, but at least it should stop now...
@Armadillo
Still now buses? Havent watched the news...


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 2, 2009)

I think there is limited service on the buses now. Haven't really checked , don't really use them. Cycle most places if they aint too far.


----------



## leonheart_a (Feb 2, 2009)

Some buses are on now i think, most of the tube is working. I might be wrong though


----------



## Little (Feb 2, 2009)

why does the tube stop working when it snows??? its underground (mostly!)


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 2, 2009)

Little said:
			
		

> But yeah its quite funny how much of a standstill england comes to when it snows!
> 
> Dont forget this is the country that cancels trains due to leaves being on the line! So this much white stuff is surely gunna cause chaos
> 
> ...



Actually i think Victoria line is the only tube line that is completly underground. The rest seem to have some kinda overground routes.


----------



## Little (Feb 2, 2009)

surely northern is all underground too?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 2, 2009)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> I think there is limited service on the buses now. Haven't really checked , don't really use them. Cycle most places if they aint too far.


DAMN!
Either all buses should be down or none. I have to change like 2 buses and National Rail Services to get to college...
I surely dont mind college, but Id rather home till wednesday...


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 2, 2009)

Little said:
			
		

> surely northern is all underground too?



I thought that too but ive heard victorias the only completed underground one. Cant recall wether thats due to the tubes coming from an underground hub n nothern line tube perhaps comes from an overground hub? Odd!


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 2, 2009)

Little said:
			
		

> Pysfira, any word on how Graine and that way are doing??? Its bad enough in terms of isolation when there's no snow! i remember a couple of years ago when my sister still lived in graine and it snowed like this... was too dangerous for anyone to go or leave. helicopters had to bring in supplies for people >.>


Isle of Grain, right? No worries, it's fine up there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Dad was at work near there today, they've had light rain / sleet on and off this afternoon, the snow's mostly clearing and the roads are totally clear, so given how close that is to Grain it's probably okay. He was pretty surprised to watch the scenery change on the drive home, we're at the top of a valley here and apparantly it only gets bad about 2 miles out from us in that direction. No clue about the other way though.


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 2, 2009)

Up here on the Lancashire/Yorkshire border we've had quite a lot of snow. About six inches on the Lancashire side, reportedly 8 to 10 on the Yorkshire side of the Pennines. School's been cancelled for two days now and we're expecting a third


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 2, 2009)

Kamui said:
			
		

> Armadillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're starting the buses back up now. The 20 has started and I even think I saw the 55 going out a few times.
I hope not though... I don't want to go college tommorow.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 2, 2009)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> Kamui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont take the 20 or 55 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But sadly the 115 is running according to TFL.
And most of the students from my college take the 115, so basically the chances are high that my college will be open tomorrow...(But the possibalities that I will make it to college is low 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

It stopped snowing btw.


----------



## Calafas (Feb 2, 2009)

It's not snowing anymore, but my school's been closed tomorrow aswell.  And the 89 bus was up and running today, thank god, otherwise i would have been stuck like 15 miles from home  :S


----------



## Orangegamer (Feb 2, 2009)

today was the BEST day ever
i haven't had this much fun in AGES!!!!
good time
a hell of lot of fun down in south-east london
had a snowball fight with my bros and the local people
well......we didn't REALLY have a snowball fight
basicly i just went past LOADED with snowballs in my hand
lol
and if they do anything to me
i would just throw my snowballs at them
i guess...thats what anyone would do
and school was OFF today
WOOHOO
and tomorrow
another WOOHOO
so yeah
a lot of fun today
oh and i made a BIG snowman
ill try and upload it
lol
we started rolling it in the soft kind of snow
u know...that kind where no one touches it
that kind of snow
its all clean and untouched
its like a mint condition DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lol


----------



## Calafas (Feb 2, 2009)

Me and my friend made a snow dalek.


----------



## BumFace (Feb 2, 2009)

best. day. ever. 2 days of fun and no school! from London


EDIT: My Area in Snow...


----------



## Trolly (Feb 2, 2009)

Whoop, no school tomorrow. I LOVE YOU SNOW!
No actual idea what I'm going to do though, all my mates are a ways off, and I'm not travelling by bus just to have a snowball fight :\.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 2, 2009)

LOL Calafas, what the hell is that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stopped snowing and transport should be alright by tomorrow...


----------



## Calafas (Feb 2, 2009)

Kamui said:
			
		

> LOL Calafas, what the hell is that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's blatantly a snow dalek


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 2, 2009)

LOL a weird one..
Meh still waiting to get an update from my college.


----------



## Armadillo (Feb 2, 2009)

Stopped here now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## wilddenim (Feb 2, 2009)

Stopped here too. Snow are nearly gone as well.


----------



## leonheart_a (Feb 2, 2009)

I dont think it will snow either tonight, it might but the snow underneath would turn to ice right?


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 2, 2009)

the snow is at least six inches deep where i live, busses have stopped running too in my local area, shops closed too.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 3, 2009)

m3rox said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sir, are on crack! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best thing to do is swim, no beach in AZ lolz


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 3, 2009)

YO! College is closed today aswll


----------



## wilddenim (Feb 3, 2009)

Still snowing over there!? It's totally disappeared here and is raining heavily.


----------



## Prime (Feb 3, 2009)

I hate snow >


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 3, 2009)

Well it stopped snowing, but road conditions are terrible. SO college is closed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its sunny now btw.


----------



## LD560 (Feb 3, 2009)

Well here it dosent look like the snow has vanished at all.

The whole of my area is covered in it still, and its as thick as yesterday, utter madness... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Oh the sun just came out here too, still all roads seem to have not been gritted again, like yesterday...had a right fun time driving


----------



## Law (Feb 3, 2009)

Woke up to lots of snow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No buses running, so I guess no college for me today.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 3, 2009)

LD560 said:
			
		

> Well here it dosent look like the snow has vanished at all.
> 
> The whole of my area is covered in it still, and its as thick as yesterday, utter madness...
> 
> ...


THe snow wont melt so easily. The sun makes the driving conditions even worse because the snow is becoming solid instead of melting..


----------



## LD560 (Feb 3, 2009)

I ordered my M3 yesterday as well as my MircoSD I wonder if they'll get here...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: Forgot to mention they had next day delivery..lol


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 3, 2009)

Should be. I just recieved mail.


----------



## LD560 (Feb 3, 2009)

I dont know..., I havent got very High Hopes..lol...unfortuetly the post dosent arrive in my area till like 11:30...here's hopin the postman (well postlady) dosent freeze out on us


----------



## DarkRey (Feb 3, 2009)

Kamui said:
			
		

> YO! College is closed today aswll


hell yes 
mine too
so i have only Thursday to go to college (its only 3 days college) 
lol 





p.s
i heard its going to snow from thursday aswell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hope next week its same as this so i can go straight to my half term brake


----------



## kobykaan (Feb 3, 2009)

rained overnight here ...had no more snow! got up this morning its all gone and the suns out


----------



## Calafas (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah, the snow's clearing up, but the roads are icy, and lethal to drive on.



			
				Kamui said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you live in Essex...anywhere near Braintree?


----------



## LD560 (Feb 3, 2009)

Lots of snow here still...lol

The postman not lady arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with my M3 just 5 mins ago...neadless to say I'm happy...lol


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 3, 2009)

Calafas said:
			
		

> Yeah, the snow's clearing up, but the roads are icy, and lethal to drive on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live in Barking, Essex, near Dagenham.
Not as far as Braintree, lol.
We recently moved here, and possibly moving towards central london again...
edit: oh my granny lives in brentwood(essex), so I might move to brentwood dunno.


----------



## Calafas (Feb 3, 2009)

Kamui said:
			
		

> Calafas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, cool, well hello fellow...Essexian...?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Feb 3, 2009)

So somehow, it snow here last night.


----------



## kobykaan (Feb 3, 2009)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> So somehow, it snow here last night.




yeah we Brits sent it over .. that will teach you all to heckle us in the UK with your super hot day rants


----------



## Trolly (Feb 3, 2009)

Still plenty of snow here, but the sun's just coming out. I doubt it'll be enough to melt it though. Where are the snow showers that were expected today and the rest of the week? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*checks BBC weather*
Aw, apparently Birmingham (where I am) won't get any snow today, just sun and cloud. Snow tomorrow apparently though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But not on Thursday and Friday :\.

Oh well, fingers crossed a miracle happens, and it snows heavily first thing tomorrow so I get another day off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## dice (Feb 3, 2009)

Also alot of snow in my area, not as much as yesterday but it's much more slippery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Had to go to the post office to sent off a package and the journey took me double the time to get there and back (hour and a half in total - usually about 40ish minutes). Walk on the roads if not busy, they're more or less completely dry no and you'll avoid the black ice.


----------



## Prime (Feb 3, 2009)

And the rain and sun comes to wash away the snow...

Good riddance. Don't come back.


----------



## leonheart_a (Feb 3, 2009)

Its just ice around here. Should all go in a few days, walking around is a pain though, you slip all over the place


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 3, 2009)

No rain here today, it's been sunny but it doesn't appear to have done much where I live. There's still plenty of icy-crunchy-snow hanging around. The main roads are fine, but the side roads are a bit iffy. The grit bucket on our road has run out, for some daft reason I don't think they filled it up after last year and what was left has gone cause tossers kept nicking it for their own driveways. Pavements are a mess. Luckily my big giant monster trainers are beyond awesome in ice; huge treads so I don't slip an inch and the 2 inch platform keeps my trousers dry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I could've tried running to work, but didn't want to tempt fate. Fate would make me land on my arse just to prove me wrong.

Rumor has it it'll be back for round 2 at the end of the week, but we shall see.


----------



## jaxxster (Feb 3, 2009)

busses were finally running again but no trams so i had to take the long route to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Left my house at 6...was meant to be at work at 7, didnt get there till 8:30 lol. Cant wait till summer, lovely tempatures, no need to wear many layers plus all the hotties come out in summer!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Feb 3, 2009)

Ya buses are running..
Things are getting back to normal. bad timing though.. I got Chemistry Practical Asessment tomorrow.


----------



## Licardo7 (Feb 4, 2009)

Here in Chicago we have about 1 foot and a half. A few weeks ago we had a HUGE storm and got like 2 feet!!! A lot of schools closed but my stupid school didn't


----------



## phoenixtaku (Feb 4, 2009)

You guys are so lucky.
I don't get snow where I live =(


----------



## Trolly (Feb 5, 2009)

Seems I'm the only one in the West Midlands here. We got a severe weather warning last night, and a good amount of snow. So yeah, 550 schools closed in the West Midlands. However, mine's not actually closed. But I spent half an hour waiting for a bus in the freezing cold this morning, and finally found out my bus was going in the opposite direction :\.
No chance I can be bothered to go in now.


----------



## kobykaan (Feb 5, 2009)

meh its snowing again here but not settling phew!


----------



## leonheart_a (Feb 6, 2009)

Snowed alot early morning and school got cancelled for me


----------



## Prime (Feb 6, 2009)

The sun came and most of the snow is gone now.

I have a feeling it will be back.


----------



## Mrkinator (Feb 7, 2009)

In my igloo in the Great White North using eskimo dialup, eh!

Lots of snow here, but it's starting to warm up a bit (w00t, no moar heavy winter jacket)

Gonna go drive the Zamboni 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Yes, I'm Canadian and I don't have dial up. Take Off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Prime (Feb 9, 2009)

I was correct!


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 9, 2009)

Unfair! We were _supposed_ to get snow today, but on saturday they realised it was going to be too warm so we got rain instead. Lots and lots of rain all day long. Aww.


----------

